

Leap Motion Raises $12.75 Million To Advance HCI With New 3D Motion-Control Tech - neptunius
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/leap-motion-announces-1275-million-series-a-funding-round-led-by-highland-capital-partners-2012-05-09

======
nrp
Even by press release standards, that release is vapid. Searching for Leap
Motion reveals a web site equally devoid of information about what Leap Motion
does and why we should care about its apparently new 3D motion-control tech.

